# Adam Hull and Chinese Kenpo



## Devlin76 (Dec 14, 2010)

Has anyone heard of Adam Hull?  He is teaching Chinese Kenpo in Stillwater, Oklahoma.  I could not find any details on the web, and was curious if anyone knew of him.  I plan to check out the school in the near future, but would love background if anyone has any.  I know that some people refer to Tracy's Kenpo as Chinese Kenpo, but are there any other variants that regularly go by that name?  I appreciate your time.


----------



## phfman (Dec 14, 2010)

This is what I was able to find. This passage is supposedly a direct quote from Mr. Hull himself on Bullshido.com. 
"Adam Joseph Hull born in Pawhuska Oklahoma in 1967, also look for Stillwaterkenpo and Unified Martial Arts in Stillwater Oklahoma. You won't find much out there on me, I did make a lot of comments on a website called the Ultimate kenpo Alliance long ago.

I started in Kenpo 14 years ago under David Littlesun, yes you may pull up a news clipping of the fact that he went to jail for drunk driving and thus caused the death of another man.

I've been assitant teaching since I got my second belt (mainly running the warm ups and helpping begining students) No, I didn't plan to be a teacher. Instead David just pushed me into that roll and I discovered over time how much I enjoyed sharing what I knew with others. Well after David got put in Jail I was a brown belt and I and one other chose to keep the school open, but instead of Littlesun's Karate it became Stillwater Kenpo. Oh yes, we where nothing more than just dirtly little brown belts running a school with no supervision and only 2 1/2 to 3 years of experience. Sometimes we had no students and other times we had 15. We didn't do it for the money or to have people we could push around. We made it a point to explain that if we didn't have what you where looking for then maybe we could help suggest a school more to your liking. Some stayed some moved on.

Yes, I taught over at Cowboy Kids Tumbling and Daycare. I taught the Daycare kids in exchange for use of the build in the evenings to work with Adults and youth alike. This went well from 1997 to 2005 when the owner decided to rent the building out to Mercurser for storage. So Jerrad Gilreath, Dan Leger and I moved over to the community center to teach. Jerrad approached Scott about renting space, we struct a deal and moved in. Then attitudes started causeing problems between Jerrad and Scott and it began to filter down to the students, so we decided to move again. We took up space with the Wild Bunch at the Old Armory for a time, but it just wasn't enough space for us to operate as our own school so we parted on friendly terms I believe. Moved back to the community center, but by then the pricing had gone up and with all of the moveing we had lost several of our students. So I aproached Scott about renting space again, knowing he would be more flexable on payment for space. So here we/ I am, I ask Scott for a demo of his skills cause I was tired of not being able to speak whether he was good or bad and if he was any good then I could at least have something to say positivly about him.

So the Demo turned into an Evaluation and I was allowed to chose who would set on the board. So to be fair to all I chose a few that where positive for Scott and a few that where Jaded towards Scott and some that where of a neutral attitude toward Scott.

I still hope that this eveluation has and will do some good in mending those bridges that have been torn down in the last 6 to 12 months that this all started with. Like I told Scott and the board, it's not in my power or even my desire to try and correct the past, but if Scott wishes to find even a remote amount of peace then I believe this would be the first step forward.

I know this does not answer any of your questions, but hey here I am do with it as you wish. I'm either as good or as bad as you decide I am. I know who I am and please feel free to come down and give me an old fashion *** whoppin if you really believe that's what I need.

Thanks for your time.

PS: yes, I know that my grammer and spell is week, hope it doesn't cause you to much grief."


----------



## Devlin76 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thank you.  That is more information then I could find.


----------

